# cuberswoop's Channel Thread | Valk 3 M and 3x3x4 Unboxing



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

My channels thread. WIll be posting videos here.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 14, 2022)

Finally, a thread where you can post to your heart's content, cubersweep! Look forward to your videos.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Finally, a thread where you can post to your heart's content, cubersweep! Look forward to your videos.


How dare you call me "cubersweep"? I may have to take back how much I love to protect otters...


----------



## Garf (Jan 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> How dare you call me "cubersweep"? I may have to take back how much I love to protect otters...


Say it, @OtterCuber! Say the correct name before @cuberswoop does something terrible to your relatives!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Garf (Feb 17, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


"This sight has been blocked due to it being categorized as gambling."


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 17, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> "This sight has been blocked due to it being categorized as gambling."


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



the fudge


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Garf (Mar 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


>


Better than nothing, you lucky guy.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 4, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Better than nothing, you lucky guy.


Thank you to my wonderful parents for selling our house, er bridge, and buying it for me.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Thank you to my wonderful parents for selling our house, er bridge, and buying it for me.


I've never had a Valk before. This video makes me want to try one.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> I've never had a Valk before. This video makes me want to try one.


Be prepared for unusually sized cubes and strong magnets in that case.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

Evolution of Tymon's hair.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Evolution of Tymon's hair.


When puberty hits.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> When puberty hits.


I find that statement offensive.


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I find that statement offensive.


Didn't you notice, though? After he has his last major haircut, his voice sounds a little squeaky. But when he grows his hair longer... that's when puberty hits for him and his voice deepens. To be fair, I followed this situation similarly.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Evolution of Tymon's hair.


Your content is getting better.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Your content is getting better.


Thank you very much OtterCuber, those kind words mean a lot to me.



you wouldn't believe how many videos I've scrapped this month holy


----------



## Garf (Mar 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Thank you very much OtterCuber, those kind words mean a lot to me.
> 
> 
> 
> you wouldn't believe how many videos I've scrapped this month holy


Yes, it gets better and better.
Darn, I wish I still had a channel.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yes, it gets better and better.
> Darn, I wish I still had a channel.


I would sub if you had one.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 24, 2022)

Alright, everyone. Time for a mega collab. I will leave a link to a google form every day starting on a day within the next week or so. You will then vote for the best move to do on a 3x3 scramble. You don't need to signup for anything, but feel free to discuss what moves to do in a speedsolving conversation. All the moves will be put into a video and posted on youtube. Also, please no don't use a cube solver.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 24, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Your content is getting better.


His "I solve 3x3 rubiks cube" was a masterpiece.


cuberswoop said:


> Also, please no don't use a cube solver.


Not even a little?


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 24, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> His "I solve 3x3 rubiks cube" was a masterpiece.


I didn't get that video. Is it just a random solve?


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 25, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> I didn't get that video. Is it just a random solve?


A video idea generator said "i solve 3x3 rubiks cube" and I sent a screenshot to @TheCubingCuber347, and he said I have to do it. I basically just made it as low quality as I could lol.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> A video idea generator said "i solve 3x3 rubiks cube" and I sent a screenshot to @TheCubingCuber347, and he said I have to do it. I basically just made it as low quality as I could lol.


I liked your previous avatar better!


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 25, 2022)

Vote if you want a comp vlog or not tommorow.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## BirbBrain (Mar 30, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Your content is getting better.


affirmative


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 19, 2022)

Sekret guesst


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 26, 2022)

Ask questions in that video or in this thread.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 26, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ask questions in that video or in this thread.


Amazing Videos! btw i subbed


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 26, 2022)

Here's a question: Does your sister cube?


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ask questions in that video or in this thread.


How are cubing and music related?

How is fingertricks and getting harmony in classical music related?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 27, 2022)

How many events can you do in comp and what do you average in every event?


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (Apr 27, 2022)

Do you play video games


----------



## Garf (Apr 27, 2022)

Have you ever catfished on Tinder? What is your set-up of the Tornado V2 that you like?


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 29, 2022)

Excellent thumbnail if I do say so myself.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 4, 2022)

Like this video or else


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 5, 2022)

Oh no you passed me in subs again


----------



## cuberswoop (May 5, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Oh no you passed me in subs again


Oh no what a terrible tragedy


----------



## Garf (May 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Like this video or else


Love the song. Maybe I could do a parody of it... send me the lyrics.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 5, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Love the song. Maybe I could do a parody of it... send me the lyrics.


Yessir, Captain Bossy.

EDIT: Nosir*


----------



## Garf (May 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yessir, Captain Bossy.
> 
> EDIT: Nosir*


Please.
Oh wait, I can just use captions.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 5, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Please.
> Oh wait, I can just use captions.


That looks like it'll work real good.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 5, 2022)

cuberswoop watch this video


Spoiler


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 5, 2022)

cuberswoop i can never beat u in weekly competition


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 5, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> cuberswoop i can never beat u in weekly competition


please don't beat him, he will get hurt


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 5, 2022)

Are you going to FSUbers 2.0 2022


----------



## cuberswoop (May 8, 2022)

Live stream tonight starting at 8:30ish maybe 9:00 be there or be trapezoid.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Live stream tonight starting at 8:30ish maybe 9:00 be there or be trapezoid.


will you stream on YT?
where do you live?
give time UTC


----------



## cuberswoop (May 8, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> will you stream on YT?
> where do you live?
> give time UTC


It will be on YT
I live in Michigan
like 12:30 AM (very sadj and late)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 9, 2022)

I will be tuning in, cuberswoop


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 9, 2022)

Me maybe can I be in it


----------



## cuberswoop (May 9, 2022)

Live now on youtube.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 9, 2022)

Can you post a link?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Can you post a link?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 9, 2022)

Made a discord server 

Join if you want free cookies: https://discord.gg/gb3RYHKgUm


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Will be streaming again later tonight at 8:50 EST


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 10, 2022)

Want to collab


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Gamerwhocubes said:


> Want to collab


Not trying to sound rude or anything but



Spoiler: eeeee



No


----------



## Gamerwhocubes (May 10, 2022)

ok I ask someone else


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Live now


----------



## cuberswoop (May 10, 2022)

Join a giveaway that closes at 100 subs!
It is a $10 discount to coolcubemerch.com on orders of $15 or more, plus, you get free shipping!








cuberswoop giveaway







forms.gle


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 10, 2022)

ok seems fun


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

Here you go, Ashton:




Brief summary: @cuberswoop traded his 9x9 for @Eli Theperson's WRM maglev and MGC 4x4, I believe.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Here you go, Ashton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much good sir.


----------



## Garf (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Thankyou very much good sir.


Always help out my homies.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 18, 2022)

Not my video, but I really think you should check it out:


----------



## cuberswoop (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Swoop, why did you get rid of that pfp ;-;


Because I am ugly as sin.


----------



## Garf (May 20, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Because I am ugly as sin.


Hey, could you try to fix your settings, please? I was trying to send a DM to you, but I couldn't.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 30, 2022)

I'll maybe be starting daily uploads once June rolls around. I'll be trying to get to 1K subs during that time 


maybe maybe maybe


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I'll maybe be starting daily uploads once June rolls around. I'll be trying to get to 1K subs during that time
> 
> 
> maybe maybe maybe


Imma beat you to that


----------



## cuberswoop (May 30, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Imma beat you to that


I don't give a  what you're going to beat me to.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I don't give a  what you're going to beat me to.


I don't give  what I'm gonna beat you to.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

U still angry I'm ahead of u by 55 subs huh?


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Whoa whoa whoa
chillax both of you. It's just the amount of subs
not a life or death situation


----------



## cuberswoop (May 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Whoa whoa whoa
> chillax both of you. It's just the amount of subs


yes


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> yes and no


yes


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 30, 2022)

"Never Gonna Solve You Again"

so what if it's 1 turn away?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 31, 2022)

The first 6x6 solve ever was a 4:32.14.

Using the Yj Yushi V2 M.

Unboxing coming soon.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Buying Cubes Be Like


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 3, 2022)

Should I make a comp vlog tomorrow at Blue Water Bridge? Let me know if you'll be there!


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 3, 2022)

Blue Water Bridge Goals:
2x2: Sub-5 Average and 0.37 single
3x3: Sub-12 Average and sub-9 single
4x4: Sub-45 Average and sub-40 single
3x3 OH: Sub-45 Average and sub-30 single
Pyraminx: Sub-7 Average and sub-3 single
Square-1: Sub-45 Average and sub-30 single

Comp starts tomorrow! Super excited about it.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 3, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Should I make a comp vlog tomorrow at Blue Water Bridge? Let me know if you'll be there!


Yes, I love your comp vlogs


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Blue Water Bridge Goals:
> 2x2: Sub-5 Average and 0.37 single
> 3x3: Sub-12 Average and sub-9 single
> 4x4: Sub-45 Average and sub-40 single
> ...


2x2: 5.22 average.  No 0.37 single either. 
3x3: 12.46 Average.  No sub-9 single either. 
4x4: 49.14 Average.  No sub-40 single either. 
3x3 OH: 37.94 Average.  No sub-30 single. 
Pyraminx: 9.21 Average.  No sub-3 single either. 
Square-1: No average.  No sub-30 single either. 

The most disappointing comp when it comes to goals, but every result except for 2x2 was PR. 

Had a good time, over 50 video clips were recorded so please be patient while I bleed my eyes out editing this comp vlog.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 6, 2022)

The comp vlog is done!









Spoiler



Bagel


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 25, 2022)

Some call me singerswoop.
Some call me voicecrackswoop.


Spoiler: But to me



I will always be plain old cuberswoop


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 10, 2022)

How badly do you guys want another high-quality (but of course) video? 
1-10. 1 Meaning "No I don't care about your content at all go eat a chicken leg", and 10 meaning "Please please please I'll do anything for a new video take my house and my family as long as you upload please please please".
I have like 4 videos in editing but my PC's disk space is almost full :/


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm a 10. Your videos are awesome.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 10, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'm a 10. Your videos are awesome.


Okay, send me the address and all your family's social security numbers.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't have one. I'm just an otter


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 14, 2022)

So, uhm, how do I say this in a nice way?

Bye-bye for now Youtube.


----------



## Garf (Jul 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So, uhm, how do I say this in a nice way?
> 
> Bye-bye for now Youtube.


NO!!!! Don't do it. I will work with you for music!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 14, 2022)

Save him!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 14, 2022)

Seriously, though, take all the time off you want. I'll still be there when you decide to return. Until then.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> So, uhm, how do I say this in a nice way?
> 
> Bye-bye for now Youtube.


Come back CuberSwoop please


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Come back CuberSwoop please
> View attachment 19965


no


Abram Grimsley said:


> Seriously, though, take all the time off you want. I'll still be there when you decide to return. Until then.


yes


Abram Grimsley said:


> Save him!


yes please address is 87834 Jefferson Ave, Guam, 39829. Elmo is forcing me to quit for using his address so many times.


Anthony Tindal said:


> NO!!!! Don't do it.


I did it. 


Anthony Tindal said:


> I will work with you for music!


no


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 10, 2022)

Working on a Rap/Hip Hop style song about Tymon. Trying to get more into music development/vocal acting.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 11, 2022)

Tymon! (Hey) droppin' the beat in the heat
Getting the records, knocking the seat
Tymon can get it; if you will let 'im
Go to a comp and he will-a reck 'em
Solving the cube; breaking Tube
The world goes wild when he enters the room
Tymon can get it; if you will let 'im
Go to a comp and he will-a reck 'em

(Huh)
(Okay)
Your thinking Feliks has a chance at getting the record, being the best?
Tymon's at top dethroning the kings: help of that hair to which he is blest
You cannot stop him you cannot win; the Pseudo god is at it agi'n
Try to tun faster your gonna lose; Tymon is pumping out 42 moves
Getting those sixes, he's getting a five
Dropping the records when he has time
You can't keep up with the unhuman speed 
That is why Tymon's always in a lead
(duh-duh)
(doo-doo-do-dah)
(yeah)

Here come Max Park taking his thunder
Tymon is dropping he's going under
What will he do will he give up?
The only place he is going is to the tup
Max cannot stop him the polish speed is unreal
Tymon smashing all barriers in 20 22
Pseudo slotting during lunch while he smashes the Du, in the Airport wearing khakis like my kind of dude, going across Europe to take what he owns, you know you better run when you see him breath slow because there isn't any room for a mistake, he has to keep the pressure under while he works for that stake, he needs to get his name in history and get his fair share because you know Tymon not going stop until gets his fair share.
(Yeah)
When you see him breathing slow and he drops the cube and he goes you know somethings 'bout to happen because every solve is a flappin' masterpiece, going at 10TPS can he get under 5 or less, oh too late you thought to long he's dropping fives like Korean bombs.
(mh)
(duh-duh)
(doo-doo-do-dah)

Tymon can get it; if you will let 'im
Go to a comp and he will-a reck 'em
Going at uncanny speeds; you can try but you will bleed
The amount of brain is unperceived, inspecting three pairs like a breeze
Don't be fooled by his girlish appearance; he will amaze you with his pseudo abiance
Tymon can get it; if you will let 'im
Go to a comp and he will-a reck 'em
You cannot stop him he cannot winn't
He will destroy you you cannot do it...
(duh)
(okay)
(Doo-doo-do dah)


----------



## ScrewupCuber (Aug 17, 2022)

leave a question for qna me and swoopy will be doing outside


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 17, 2022)

ScrewupCuber said:


> leave a question for qna me and swoopy will be doing outside


who do you think will break the sub-4 3x3 average barrier?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2022)

da da da da da
I'm loving it


----------



## Garf (Nov 3, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> She*


Have you watched a video where Tymon goes into random solve analysis? Very much masculine, as his voice is.
(If your statement is a joke, please don't go and r/whoosh me).


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 19, 2022)

not sure if this is count


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 6, 2023)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKNd9rnqnZTZ19zvGPnyiWw



New channel banner


----------



## cuberswoop (Monday at 2:30 AM)

Live premiere.


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 3:20 AM)

Nice quality! I like your lighting, but you might want to block out the background talking if you can.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 3:50 AM)

Agree with him, my microphone gives no background noise unless it's really loud.


----------



## cuberswoop (Monday at 3:07 PM)

Running for cube said:


> Nice quality! I like your lighting, but you might want to block out the background talking if you can.





baseballjello67 said:


> Agree with him, my microphone gives no background noise *unless it's really loud*.


It is really loud, and if you want me to only record when it's quiet you guys are getting a video every 12 months.


----------



## cuberswoop (Monday at 3:14 PM)

I GOT THE FIREWORKS WHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Monday at 7:12 PM)

The Valk 3m is a great cube but I can never get good results on it.


----------



## cuberswoop (Monday at 7:51 PM)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> The Valk 3m is a great cube but I can never get good results on it.


(skill issue)


----------

